# Nokia 3310 is getting a refresh



## Flame (Feb 14, 2017)

Phones these days brick after an update. this phone was a brick.

snakes on a Plane Phone


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

my god I will buy one. I have 2 3310s where I play Space Impact.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 14, 2017)

WUT? NOKIA wants to make a comback in this day and age?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> WUT? NOKIA wants to make a comback in this day and age?


Hey, the 3310 is the 3310


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Hey, the 3310 is the 3310


But is the year 2017  Unless the numbers they are trying to preach is low sales numbers I mean price tags, on a promising smart phone better than nexus, then i dunno.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 14, 2017)

damn , i played the shit out of the snake games on these old school phones.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But is the year 2017  Unless the numbers they are trying to preach is low sales numbers I mean price tags, on a promising smart phone better than nexus, then i dunno.


The 3310 meme is as indestructible and immortal as the 3310 tho


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 14, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> damn , i played the shit out of the snake games on these old school phones.


Nokia has a better chance making a emulator and selling those games on moderen devices. 



gnmmarechal said:


> The 3310 meme is as indestructible and immortal as the 3310 tho


Still is not OVER 9000.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nokia has a better chance making a emulator and selling those games on moderen devices.
> 
> 
> Still is not OVER 9000.


if I have 3 of them it will be 3310*3. I have two. As such, if I buy a new 3310 I will be over 9000.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2017)

*Grabs dick phone*
*Throws it out of the window*
*Prepares himself for NOKIA 3310*


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 14, 2017)

They better manufacture it in Hungary again or Im not interested even slightly.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Space Defense, a clone of Space Impact, was probably one of the Android games I played the most. Followed maybe by some flash game ports.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish the new 3310 had a model with android. 
Imagine the possibilities! 84×48 display, two colours, buttons!


----------



## Vipera (Feb 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But is the year 2017  Unless the numbers they are trying to preach is low sales numbers I mean price tags, on a promising smart phone better than nexus, then i dunno.



Not everyone wants a smartphone like the Nexus and not everyone has money for the price tag. Bar phones are (thankfully) still a thing.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Not everyone wants a smartphone like the Nexus and not everyone has money for the price tag. Bar phones are (thankfully) still a thing.


Nexus aren't that expensive among smartphones, though. ofc, some don't have money to spare for a smartphpne, I guess.


----------



## guisadop (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice! I remember how cool it was to have one of these.




Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

guisadop said:


> Nice! I remember how cool it was to have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul that used to be my Tapatalk signature line (or whatever it is called)


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2017)

I am seriously interested in how they are going to handle this. I know at least in America, there is a demand for dumb phones, even in 2017.


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm perfectly fine with a revamped 3310..... Let's hope they won't bring back the N-Gage, too!


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ahh the memories of playing snake on it and listening to the ringtone for hours


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2017)

Nothing beats the old 3310.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2017)

Good idea but who is this aimed at? Hipsters? Dedicated Nokia fans?

There are extremely cheap Android smartphones out nowadays so it really limits the market of whom this is targeted.



Vipera said:


> Not everyone wants a smartphone like the Nexus and not everyone has money for the price tag. Bar phones are (thankfully) still a thing.



For the sake of an example, here's an Android smartphone for only GBP £14.99. It's not expensive at all, in fact, it's super cheap.


----------



## Enkuler (Feb 14, 2017)

Will be funny to see headlines like "Nokia 3310 outsold iphones this quarter"


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using NokiaTalk


----------



## Vipera (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Good idea but who is this aimed at? Hipsters? Dedicated Nokia fans?
> 
> There are extremely cheap Android smartphones out nowadays so it really limits the market of whom this is targeted.
> 
> ...


Have you ever used those kind of phones? They are extremely laggy.

On the other hand, bar phones have just less features.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Have you ever used those kind of phones? They are extremely laggy.
> 
> On the other hand, bar phones have just less features.


I actually use it as my main phone and it's really good. There are a few times it lags but not really a big deal, it didn't cost much and does the essentials (check the web, run/play apps/games, check email, etc).


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Good idea but who is this aimed at? Hipsters? Dedicated Nokia fans?
> 
> There are extremely cheap Android smartphones out nowadays so it really limits the market of whom this is targeted.
> 
> ...


I like my 3310 tho. I may buy a new 3310 (lul Nintendo naming scheme) and keep it in the box.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm gonna buy it and throw it at trump's wall /s

Really though, i want one


----------



## foob (Feb 14, 2017)

Years before Microsoft bought NOKIA's phone business, they had lost their way. They have never come back. A NOKIA release (in name only) is just that. The suits are just trying to capitalize on the remaining goodwill & brand recognition that remains.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Good idea but who is this aimed at? Hipsters? Dedicated Nokia fans?


Rumor has it the US government wants to force Trump to use one of those because he tweets too much 



Spoiler



At least it's more secure than an Android phone


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 14, 2017)

Whooo boy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

oh yeah...i remember these guys. their phones SUCKED


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 14, 2017)

I have two of these phones, I can't bring myself to throw them away....


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 14, 2017)

I bet its gonna be as pricey as a shitty chinese smartphone.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I bet its gonna be as pricey as a shitty chinese smartphone.


60 eur afaik.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2017)

Meh, screw 3310, bring back 8210


----------



## plasma (Feb 14, 2017)

This just makes me want to go out an buy another N-Gage....


----------



## duwen (Feb 14, 2017)

My current phone is a Nokia E6 - I've had it for years, and it's still going strong! It only needs charging once a week, and it does everything I need a phone to do (text, phone, email).
Why have I not bothered with a newer android/ios phone? Because I have other (better) devices available to me for most of the popular tasks people rely on their phones for.
...also... Over the same period of time that I've had this Nokia there have been at least 5 revisions of iPhone - do the money maths!


----------



## air2004 (Feb 14, 2017)

Can I play snake on it ?


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 14, 2017)

Perfect addition to my 8310  Will grab one for sure ..


----------



## Jonna (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't get it. 

Who is this for? Why is this happening?


----------



## Haider Raza (Feb 14, 2017)

LOL! I had my Nokia 3310 back in old days. I sold it for just 00.50$.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2017)

Jonna said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Who is this for? Why is this happening?


People who don't want a smartphone? Old people who prefer being able to use a phone as a phone without requiring "complicated" tech? People who work rough jobs and still require a way to communicate with others? 

I know dozens of people who still use old Nokia's as their main cell phone, they're practically indestructible and have batteries that last forever and a half. A majority of the service techs for my dad's appliance business use these because they don't break when they're in your pocket while moving/lifting heavy appliances. I must've replaced 10+ smartphone screens for them because they always manage to crack one way or another until they switched back to these. 

A refresh will be useful mainly because they'll be able to support more modern phone towers/signals (I assume, anyways).


----------



## Silverthorn (Feb 14, 2017)

I had one of those heh, brings back memories. 
I might actually buy one if they turn out to be as solid as the old ones.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> People who don't want a smartphone? Old people who prefer being able to use a phone as a phone without requiring "complicated" tech? People who work rough jobs and still require a way to communicate with others?
> 
> I know dozens of people who still use old Nokia's as their main cell phone, they're practically indestructible and have batteries that last forever and a half. A majority of the service techs for my dad's appliance business use these because they don't break when they're in your pocket while moving/lifting heavy appliances. I must've replaced 10+ smartphone screens for them because they always manage to crack one way or another until they switched back to these.
> 
> A refresh will be useful mainly because they'll be able to support more modern phone towers/signals (I assume, anyways).


Those people you refer to still use old-style phones anyway.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 14, 2017)

Enkuler said:


> Will be funny to see headlines like "Nokia 3310 outsold iphones this quarter"



In which reality do you see this ever happening?


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 14, 2017)

Flip phone or GTFO, mi rite?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 14, 2017)

FUCK YES.

The only phone ive ever had is a nokia. Its not even 3310,and ive succesfully used it to beat up people! 

i lost the charger,sadly :c

but hey,i wanna try out 3310!


----------



## DKB (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd rock one of these.


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Those people you refer to still use old-style phones anyway.


not really , sometimes it becomes a necessity to use an old school phone ..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2017)

munchy_cool said:


> not really , sometimes it becomes a necessity to use an old school phone ..


That's what I said. Old people like my grandma uses an old-style phone. This will make no difference, the market that Nokia once had is gone to Android/Apple.


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's what I said. Old people like my grandma uses an old-style phone. This will make no difference, the market that Nokia once had is gone to Android/Apple.


it aint about making a difference to the market share, the market share of dumb phones is negligible right now ..its about the nostalgia


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2017)

munchy_cool said:


> it aint about making a difference to the market share, the market share of dumb phones is negligible right now ..its about the nostalgia


Good luck with that.


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Good luck with that.


yeah, someone who has never used a Nokia dumbphone and spent hours playing Snake or texting without looking at the keys wont understand


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish I could have afforded a Nokia 3310 back in the day. I had to settle with this as my first phone ever:


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I wish I could have afforded a Nokia 3310 back in the day. I had to settle with this as my first phone ever:
> 
> View attachment 78331


I had a siemens ..couldnt afford a Nokia as well ..


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 14, 2017)

make fun all you ant guys, idgaf,
but id love to have a touchscreen that dosent get nuked when dropped from 3 feet. let alone stand up to a hydrolic press.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jonna said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Who is this for? Why is this happening?


if youve never had one of these, think of them as an equivilant to gcn or the original GB-
practically unsmashable
and combined with a 900mAhNiMH battery that can last up to 260 hours.

plus, maybe people who cant afford smartphones would get it. is rumored to be sold around $60-$70


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

Who's here betting these ones won't nearly be as indestructible as the old days

Maybe it's just me, we'll just have to see


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2017)

Cool move, Nokia.

But seriously, who are they expecting to buy it? Those were nearly indestructible back in the day. I'm sure we still got one at my parents' home that just needs a recharge to be good to go. So why bother getting a revamp as long as the original works fine?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2017)

Axido said:


> Cool move, Nokia.
> 
> But seriously, who are they expecting to buy it? Those were nearly indestructible back in the day. I'm sure we still got one at my parents' home that just needs a recharge to be good to go. So why bother getting a revamp as long as the original works fine?


I would imagine the (probable) updated cell frequencies would be a great reason, seeing how most carriers (at least, in the US) are retiring 2G services sometime in the next couple years which will make old Nokia's useless bricks. IIRC AT&T has already done so at the end of 2016, and the rest have plans to shut it down by ~2020.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm fairly certain that those who say that Nokia 3310 was indestructible clearly haven't used it or aren't familiar with the kind of phones that were manufactured back then.

If you want a truly surroundings-resistant phone, just grab a CAT. The S60 looks very promising.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> WUT? NOKIA wants to make a comback in this day and age?




Actually, Nokia has always been in the game. Hardware that pushes the Cellular signal and data is Nokia/Samsung/Ericisson.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> I would imagine the (probable) updated cell frequencies would be a great reason, seeing how most carriers (at least, in the US) are retiring 2G services sometime in the next couple years which will make old Nokia's useless bricks. IIRC AT&T has already done so at the end of 2016, and the rest have plans to shut it down by ~2020.



All the carriers still have 2g ( fcc requirements )


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Actually, Nokia has always been in the game. Hardware that pushes the Cellular signal and data is Nokia/Samsung/Ericisson.


Well i mean they aren't gonna try to sell those gameboy looking phones with the green and black pixels right?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i mean they aren't gonna try to sell those gameboy looking phones with the green and black pixels right?



I assume the hardware with get an overhaul of some sorts, but who knows.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> All the carriers still have 2g ( fcc requirements )


https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KM1084805
https://www.telogis.com/2g-sunset/whats_happening



> Telecommunication carriers are beginning to retire their 2G network towers, with more towers being shut down each month. By January 2017, AT&T's 2G network will be fully retired and Verizon's 2G and 3G CDMA networks by 2021 in favor of their faster 3G and 4G networks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> I assume the hardware with get an overhaul of some sorts, but who knows.


I just figured that was something people don't want anymore with the smartphones and apps being a common thing today, that was the thing 15 years ago. Like some revival project.

REBOOT NOKIA, FEATURING THE 3310 and N-GAGE


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Feb 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KM1084805
> https://www.telogis.com/2g-sunset/whats_happening




They still have it, it just don't produce a signal. A script blocks it from sending signal.  It's not a "tower" that is shut down, it's a switch, script or hardware removal from a cell site. 

SOURCE

I install the shit for a living.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> They still have it, it just don't produce a signal. A script blocks it from sending signal.  It's not a "tower" that is shut down, it's a switch, script or hardware removal from a cell site.
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> I install the shit for a living.


My point was 2G _*services*_ are being dropped, my initial post said nothing about there being separate 2G towers. The "tower" thing is just a quote from telogis, to show you that yeah, 2G is being dropped by carriers.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> People who don't want a smartphone? Old people who prefer being able to use a phone as a phone without requiring "complicated" tech? People who work rough jobs and still require a way to communicate with others?
> 
> I know dozens of people who still use old Nokia's as their main cell phone, they're practically indestructible and have batteries that last forever and a half. A majority of the service techs for my dad's appliance business use these because they don't break when they're in your pocket while moving/lifting heavy appliances. I must've replaced 10+ smartphone screens for them because they always manage to crack one way or another until they switched back to these.
> 
> A refresh will be useful mainly because they'll be able to support more modern phone towers/signals (I assume, anyways).


Ah, I can see that. Thanks for the explanation. I don't see any one with flip-phones even, never mind the older ones any more, so this struck me as odd.



Sketchy1 said:


> make fun all you ant guys, idgaf,
> but id love to have a touchscreen that dosent get nuked when dropped from 3 feet. let alone stand up to a hydrolic press.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I think my old Nokia is still kicking around at an old house in a different city, it was fun to play Snake for five minutes on it.

I don't think the price is an issue, considering I see $40 smartphones - and that's in Canadian prices, which is more expensive than American prices!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2017)

Watch out everyone, Nokia's preparing a new batch of weapons!


You could kill someone with that thing, and it'll still work!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2017)

They make some of these with a decent call quality, similar build quality to what they had and compatible with modern bluetooth headsets and they will likely have a few customers -- to this day I rarely have trouble shifting any of the 4 digit nokias and things that aspire to be them. Wonder what they will do with the charger* -- I would like simple USB but unless they are going to wedge a USB B in there or make a floating one I am not seeing the chance for it to match build quality.

*apparently the EU directive is explicitly aimed at "data-enabled" phones and is voluntary.

Wonder if we will see the return of pocket texting. I am also torn as to whether I call for some kind of wifi or sideband/side channel data for email subjects (and probably RSS or twitter or some nonsense).


----------



## Angely (Feb 15, 2017)

LMAO, my 1st phone was actually a Nokia 3330 (almost the same but a bit newer? man I think I even begged my dad for it) I remember 3310 that was the highend I wanted it at 1st & it was freaking expensive back then. I think even my granny had 1 for years (handsdown though) & lots of guys,class/school mates I knew had the 3310. Snakes was the bomb cellphone game, I think I used to play it everyday & remember they guys bragging about it *starts to feel nostalgic*. I wonder what I did to that phone, it might still be alive somewhere in a box. o.o


----------



## kehkou (Feb 16, 2017)

Now Motorola just needs to bring back the DynaTAC.


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2017)

kehkou said:


> Now Motorola just needs to bring back the DynaTAC.


Say no more: https://www.amazon.com/Higoo-Classic-Vintage-Tri-band-Standby/dp/B00XAF4J04


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 18, 2017)

Would definitely get this as a second/backup phone.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2017)

SamAsh07 said:


> Would definitely get this as a second/backup phone.


Do you often use the phone (and presumably SMS) features of a mobile phone? I increasingly meet people that use it and it also has a phone like it once might have also had a media player.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 19, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> make fun all you ant guys, idgaf,
> but id love to have a touchscreen that dosent get nuked when dropped from 3 feet. let alone stand up to a hydrolic press.


----------



## Enkuler (Feb 20, 2017)

Pleng said:


> In which reality do you see this ever happening?


In a reality where people burnt over $100k for digging a hole : https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/cards-against-humanity-hole
You'll have all the "only 90s kids remember" herd that'll buy one to display in their cubicle. Worst you'll have starbucks code artisans with typewriters actually using the damn thing.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But is the year 2017  Unless the numbers they are trying to preach is low sales numbers I mean price tags, on a promising smart phone better than nexus, then i dunno.


They aren't trying to compete with anybody. It's just a fun throwback to when Nokia was big. Like the OP said, it's probably going to be a collector's item.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 21, 2017)

Enkuler said:


> In a reality where people burnt over $100k for digging a hole : https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/cards-against-humanity-hole



What on earth does that have to do with a Nokia reboot outselling the iPhone?



> You'll have all the "only 90s kids remember" herd that'll buy one to display in their cubicle. Worst you'll have starbucks code artisans with typewriters actually using the damn thing.



Sorry. This board is English only. Could you translate please?


----------



## Enkuler (Feb 21, 2017)

Pleng said:


> What on earth does that have to do with a Nokia reboot outselling the iPhone?



I was referring to the fact that Gen Y people don't have conventional spending habits and are more inclined to buy "experiences".
Thus I reckon that a lot of people would impulse buy the 3310 out of nostalgia as a collector's item.
There is currently approximately 95 million millennials in just north america and western europe (~2 billion in the world) [1].
Apple don't post details about their iPhone sales but it can be estimated from their quarterly reports.
The tendency seems to be lots of sales in Q1 (~75 million) then a drop into the 45~50 million in the next quarters [2].
Now if a little more than half millennials in the west (>50 million) buy the 3310 in Q2, there is a possibility for them to outsell iPhones __in that quarter__ (in case you forgot I only said _quarter_ in my original post).

Hopefully I made myself clear. Any questions?

[1] https://populationpyramid.net/world/1995/
[2] https://www.statista.com/statistics/263401/global-apple-iphone-sales-since-3rd-quarter-2007/



> Sorry. This board is English only. Could you translate please?



Oh dear, let's see :


> You'll have all the "only 90s kids remember" herd that'll buy one to display in their cubicle.


-> Every millennial will buy this novel item to boast about it in front of their peers


> Worst you'll have starbucks code artisans with typewriters actually using the damn thing.


-> There might even be people unironically using it.

By the way, was it just a narcissistic comment out of spite or you really didn't understand a single thing from that? (it's fun being toxic but I also welcome constructive criticism)


----------



## Pleng (Feb 22, 2017)

I genuinely had no idea what you were talking about...

I still don't get your explanation of the Starbucks/Typewriter comment.

If you seriously think that 50% of millennials are going to buy this then your deluded. I would be surprised if _10_% of millennials ever even *hear* about it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2017)

Apparently it is now out
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/05/24/8-things-should-know-new-nokia-3310/
Going by that it was much as expected and is basically a phone with the most token of other features.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Apparently it is now out
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/05/24/8-things-should-know-new-nokia-3310/
> Going by that it was much as expected and is basically a phone with the most token of other features.


It's a bit strange how they can actually call it 'Nokia 3310' when it looks nothing like the original.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's a bit strange how they can actually call it 'Nokia 3310' when it looks nothing like the original.


Maybe they took lessons for those responsible for game names.


----------

